

Apptitude Uses Facebook To Figure Out Which iPhone Apps Your Friends Are Using - fjw
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/01/apptitude-uses-facebook-to-help-you-figure-out-which-iphone-apps-your-friends-are-using/

======
drdaeman
Sounds like a name conflict. There's an application called "aptitude" in
Debian-based GNU/Linux system, which is also related to software ("app")
management.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aptitude_(software)>

